# I am so fucking pissed right now



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

the goddamned snails have eaten all but 2 of my plants...and of course they had to eat the best ones the motherfuckers. i am settting out traps and squishing every snail i see to tonight. i am so pissed......just wanted to vent somewhere.....:club:


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

well they were herb plants and the thing is - it has been difficult for me to find any seeds here because i only know a few people. and they were very good seeds (i sampled some of the harvested product).... 
it's funny cause they didn't even touch the eggplants seedlings i had that were right next to em......
so what are you growin arrow?
i just put cucumber, carrot, onion, spinach, kale and snap peas in the ground and have got some basil and eggplant seedlings that just sprouted. the land i'm on used to be all sugar cane, and now there's just tall grass growin but once you cut it down and till the ground, the dirt is really fertile. haha i love the earth!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

oh....when i lived in AK we used to set out bowls of beer. the slugs really liked it fer some reason, and would crawl into the bowls and fall into the beer and drown...lol..... works quite well, but seems like a waste of beer to me.... unless you picked out all the slugs and drank it afterwards.....ugh....:cheers:


----------



## keg (Aug 13, 2009)

rrrrrrr


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2009)

cool. sounds like a good idea you came up with arrow. and a nice variety of stuff yer growin. i need to get some tomatoes and squash in soon.... idon't know how garlic would do here - doesn't it need a cold season to mature? it's always hott here...
----------
haha keg... i spent a couple weeks on the na pali coast. i smoked some of the best pot i have in a long time - that my friend grows on kauai and found other patches growing in kalalau while i was there. aww...how i miss that valley and the beautiful people living up in there.....


----------



## Mouse (Aug 14, 2009)

don't squish them... bust out the table salt and watch them melt.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Aug 14, 2009)

I found this rather informative:
How to Keep Snails Out of Your Garden | eHow.com


----------



## compass (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about your situation, but maybe if you kept a chicken around they'd probably love eating them up. I saw a documentary where some permaculturalists kept ducks which would go around eating up the snails.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 15, 2009)

haha mouse i remember doin that as a little kid....the town in alaska i grew up in holds a fair every august where they hold a slug race.... 
----
compass that's a great idea i didn't think of. i can't do it here tho cause we have a couple of macaw parrots out back who would scream like crazy all day long if they saw another bird walkin around like that.....


----------



## yoder (Jun 3, 2017)

wrap copper wire or copper tape around the base of the plant.
this acts as a fence, once the slugs touch the copper they are instantly deterred away.
i swear by this method!


----------



## SeanHarrahy (Jun 3, 2017)

Eat the snails. Two birds one stone. The French do it all the time I hear


----------



## meatcomputer (Jun 5, 2017)

SeanHarrahy said:


> Eat the snails. Two birds one stone. The French do it all the time I hear


you gotta feed them corn meal for like 2 weeks in order for them to taste good. But I could be wrong. You should eat them though, you already fed them with your greens.


----------

